# Oil or Latex paint on built-in bookcase?



## girlswithtools (May 27, 2012)

I have a rather large bookcase that needs to be repainted. The first time around I used a Glidden latex paint. It never seemed to fully dry and remained sticky to the touch for over a year. Needless to say, it needs to be redone. I intend to sand it fully before i repaint it. I am not sure which route is the best, latex or oil based paint. I've read that if the latex is 100% acrylic that it tends to adhere better, but the oil is more durable. I could really use some advice as to how to proceed. I'm a bit hesitant to use the oil as the bookcase is built-in and the house is going to smell. Please let me know what will work best!


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

Old formulations Latex interior wall paint was subject to something called "blocking". This is a gummyness that makes the surface sticky when things are placed on it. Newer acrylic formulations have greatly reduced this characteristic. Look for a waterborne acrylic trim enamel.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I have become discussed with latex paint for the reasons you described. It seems every time the weather gets humid it re-wets the paint. I tried using different trim paints with the same results so if at all possible I paint cabinets with an oil based enamel. Your right it stinks but when it's dry, it's dry.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You can also experience 'blocking' with oil base paints. You could use acrylic paint. Once dry, topcoat with clear waterbase polyurethane.








 







.


----------

